# BFP after 15 months of TTC at Age 35!



## LadySekhmetDJ

(pardon my lack of lingo, I'm learning as I go along!)

I tend to babble...sorry!

I've been trying for 15 months. For the first few months, my husband and I were just going by ear and such. After our wedding (we've been together for 8 years at the time, so we are ready. :D), I got an ovulation kit, and found out that I'm actually ovulating later than expected. After several months, I finally got myself checked out and found that I have two non-cancerous cysts outside of my right ovary that was caused by "the pill patch" the first year that DH and I were together. I knew I already had one, but the 2nd one was unexpected. The doctor explained that I may have a slight harder time to conceive. After several months of this (for some reason, my gyno wants to put off drugs until a month or so and see if the cyst grew in size...I don't get how a cyst can be any different in a month...but anyways...), I got the go ahead to try Clomid. Unfortunately during the first round of Clomid, I miscalculated my period (since I was off the pill, I'm spotting, which is not normal for me, then a week I get the "real period"....it threw me off for a bit!). Second round, was a little better, but my DH was in another state for a month, so we missed that! Third round, and this time I was right on schedule with when to take Clomid and when I ovulated. Nothing. Finally, in Aug, the dosage was bumped to twice a day. A few days after we did a few days of 'you know what', I was experiencing some bad stomach pains and just feeling very uncomfortable and constipated. I didn't think twice of it, it continued on for two weeks, and even riding my bike (I ride 3-4 days a week, 50-150 miles a week) was uncomfortable as I couldn't GO potty. 

One of my friends looked at me for 2 minutes and said, "You're pregnant." No, I'm not, I'm just having digestive issues. 

Well, after my period due date has come and gone, I have been 100% regular since I was 13, so I have NEVER missed a period, and consistently regular. My DH went to get the pregnancy test, as soon as the urine soaked up to the + area, it was a big fat positive! I could NOT believe it! I have to call my gyno on Monday and do the official test. So *crossing fingers* that it's still positive![-o&lt;

Here I am!

No one outside of my mom, three of my close friends know about the pregnancy, and it's going to be very hard to keep this a secret. I want to tell people by 8th-10th week, but my DH wants to wait until 1st Trimester is over. He's just extremely concerned about miscarriage due to his BIL/SIL had 8 miscarriages over 7-8 years, and finally had a girl. To me, it would be way too obvious that I'm not riding as much anymore (it is getting uncomfortable for me to ride). Nearly everyone knows that I'm TTC. I don't like to keep things hush-hush.

Currently, I am experiencing cramping, feels like period cramps, extreme fatigue (thank goodness that I'm a housewife, so I can just take naps anytime/anywhere), severe constipation, slight hot flashes.


----------



## LadySekhmetDJ

This is a bit of a silly question....

According to several websites, I'm 5 weeks pregnant, but to the normal calendar, I'm 3 1/2 weeks since I know the exact day I conceived. Which do I follow?


----------



## Solstyce

Congrats! Your pregnancy dates back to the first date of your last menstrual period (LMP). So you are 5 weeks pregnant. Your story gave me hope! I'm almost 35 and have been TTC for 4 months with no luck.


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## LadySekhmetDJ

Solstyce said:


> Congrats! Your pregnancy dates back to the first date of your last menstrual period (LMP). So you are 5 weeks pregnant. Your story gave me hope! I'm almost 35 and have been TTC for 4 months with no luck.

There's hope! I highly recommend that you get yourself tested (estrogen, any type of hormonal tests), ultrasound, AND your DP/DH's :spermy:.

It was through the tests that I have low iron, low progesterone, and cysts (it's not PCOS) that caused me to have slight issues. After the double dosage of Clomid, that did the trick. I had my DH get himself tested because we both weren't sure who's having issues (he's 44 and ITCHING to start a family! lol...we both "grew up" late). Turns out that his "boys" is super fast and super healthy. So, it's me. 

For the first 6 months, we just "enjoyed" the process, and didn't really do anything too serious about it, other than ovulation kits and tracking the days that's it. After 6 months, I got myself tested and such. 

Enjoy the process, especially sex. The July round, the first day wasn't so bad, but then the second and third time, it felt like work, and it wasn't romantic or pleasurable! Aug came around, and we took our time working on each other...boom. :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## KimberleyCJZ

Congrats! With both of mine I had period cramping, I thought was going to get my period in the early days. Xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congrats! :flower:

Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Coco Tutu

Congratulations :) H&H 9 months!


----------



## CharCharxxx

Congratulations to you and happy healthy 9 months :) x


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Congratulations :)


----------



## koj518

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/bfp_zps9feec02c.gif


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## saveme

:happydance:Congrats!!!


----------



## lhancock90

Congratulations! Happy, healthy 9 months. :happydance:


----------

